# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Ejecutivo crea el fondo Agroperú a favor de la actividad agraria

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En marco del Noveno Grupo de Medidas para la Promoción del Empleo y la Producción.*    *Lima, feb. 24 (ANDINA).-* El Poder Ejecutivo dictó hoy medidas extraordinarias de carácter económico y financieras a fin de reducir el impacto negativo de la crisis internacional en el agro.  
A través de un Decreto de Urgencia, dispuso la creación del Fondo Agroperú, destinado a constituir garantías para la cobertura de riesgos crediticios y otorgar financiamiento directo a los pequeños productores agrarios organizados bajo cualquier forma asociativa contemplada en la normatividad vigente. 
La medida, publicada hoy en el boletín de Normas Legales del Diario Oficial El Peruano, forma parte del noveno grupo de medidas adoptadas por el Ejecutivo para la promoción del empleo y la producción. 
El Fondo Agroperú es un patrimonio cuya administración se realizará mediante convenio de comisión de confianza del Ministerio de Agricultura, por parte del Agrobanco. 
Para la constitución de los fideicomisos respectivos, los Gobiernos Regionales podrán utilizar recursos públicos bajo su administración, independientemente de la entidad financiera en la que se encuentren depositados. 
Sólo los productores agrarios que desarrollen sus actividades en la circunscripción territorial del Gobierno Regional que constituye el fondo, podrán acceder a su cobertura y beneficios. 
Este decreto de urgencia regirá hasta el 31 de diciembre del 2010.Temas similares: Artículo: Poder Ejecutivo tiene plazo de 15 días para revisar autógrafa de ley para canje de bonos de la deuda agraria Artículo: Fondo Agroperú otorgó S/. 43 millones a 33,500 pequeños productores en 2009 y 2010 Empresa norteamericana crea un concentrado a base de maíz morado Fondo AgroPerú desembolsará S/. 30 millones para que productores renueven 10,000 hectáreas de café Gobierno dicta medidas extraordinarias a favor de la actividad agraria

----------


## gpacheco

*Minag estima que sistema financiero podrá otorgar S/. 400 millones en préstamos adicionales al campo.
Favorecerá modernización y competitividad del agro a nivel nacional.  
Lima, feb. 24 (ANDINA).-* El Fondo Agroperú, creado hoy por el Poder Ejecutivo, se iniciará con una partida de 200 millones de nuevos soles y se orientará a constituir garantías para la cobertura de riesgos crediticios y otorgar financiamiento directo a los pequeños productores agrarios asociados, informó hoy el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton.  
Este fondo será administrado por el Banco Agropecuario (Agrobanco) y servirá para atender preferentemente a los agricultores de las zonas alto andinas, con miras a potenciar el cambio tecnológico, la tecnificación de los campos a fin de elevar la oferta exportable de productos agrícolas a los mercados internacionales. 
Los recursos de Agroperú lo integran el Fondo de Apoyo a la Consolidación de la Propiedad Rural, compuesto por los fondos para Reactivación y Apoyo al Sector Agrario (Frasa) y de Garantía para la Pequeña Agricultura (Fogapa), con 51 millones de dólares; el Fondo de Crédito Directo para el Pequeño Productor Agropecuario (Crediagro) con 17 millones de soles, y recursos del Decreto Supremo N° 029 que apoya en la adquisición de fertilizantes por un monto de 30 millones de soles. 
El Fondo Agroperú propende consolidar los recursos mencionados en un solo fondo que servirá en la provisión de créditos y garantías crediticias a los pequeños productores, que ahora contará con recursos frescos para financiar la próxima campaña agrícola. 
El fondo se suma al paquete de medidas del sector Agricultura para promover un campo moderno y competitivo, como lo fueron la implementación del Seguro Agrario (reducción del riesgo climático), y los fideicomisos regionales, que mejorarán el funcionamiento del mercado financiero del agro. 
Otro de los aspectos centrales de Agroperú es promover la conformación de fideicomisos regionales, mediante los cuales los gobiernos regionales podrán utilizar los recursos públicos bajo su administración, de manera independiente de la entidad financiera en la que se encuentran depositados. 
En esos casos, los fideicomisos sólo podrán constituirse en el Banco de la Nación. 
Dicha medida busca disminuir el riesgo que asume el sector financiero, como bancos, cajas municipales, cajas rurales y Entidades de Desarrollo de la Micro y Pequeña Empresa (Edpymes), cuando se realicen colocaciones al sector agrícola, garantizando de esa manera el pago parcial de los créditos. También permite mantener los flujos de crédito dirigidos al campo. 
El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) estima como meta que el sistema financiero pueda conceder alrededor de 400 millones de soles en nuevos créditos al agro, afirmó el ministro. 
Recordó que durante el 2008 el volumen de créditos al campo se duplicó, superando la cifra de 2,800 millones de soles, mientras el número de préstamos otorgados a los agricultores a nivel nacional desde agosto del 2006 superan los 100 mil. 
Finalmente, como parte del plan de modernización del campo, el Fondo Agroperú apoyará los incentivos para la gestión empresarial, contemplados en el Decreto Legislativo N° 1077 que crea el Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad. 
Ello está referido al pago a las Entidades Asociativas Agrarias (EAA) para cubrir parcialmente la retribución de la persona que ocupe el más alto cargo en la gestión de dicha entidad, por el período y en los porcentajes que establezca el reglamento.

----------

